

The Art Of Turning URLs Into A User Readable Preview - Text Extensions - alrra
http://protonet.info/post/1005627617/art-of-turning-urls-into-user-readable-previews

======
mooism2
I wonder why these standards don't use the <title> element?

~~~
dudemeister
my guess: they preferred to have their own blank slate for those kinda
things... plus the title contains a lot of crappy and unusable data (on quite
a few pages) - I would wanna clean that on my side.

